# Chills when listening to music



## Kranda (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you ever get chills when you listen to music? 

I guess its actually a topic that has been studied by science http://www.livescience.com/1139-music-chills.html

For me the chills only come when listening to classical or electronic music and nothing else, what about you?


----------



## Xenke (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea, I get these sometimes.

I happens usually when I hear an 'interesting' melody I've heard before.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 29, 2011)

My brother gets it big time. Today he was _humming_ a song that he likes and got chills just from that.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 29, 2011)

This happens whenever I listen to an exceptionally awesome song, and it usually happens a lot for me. Music is awesome <3
Well, good music is awesome. Crappy techno music is not awesome <_<


----------



## Xenke (Jul 29, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Crappy techno music is not awesome <_<



And you call yourself a furry?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorta totally yeah.

Edit: realized this wasn't in The Tube.

Damnit.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jul 29, 2011)

Usually when i listen to Paramore, SKRILLEX, stuff from Portal 2, foo fighters, stuff like that.
I guess you could say, Yes... Often.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 29, 2011)

A lot of songs do that to me, especially if the lyrics are basically saying "Fuck off and die" in a semi-sweet way.
Like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOZ6ptqcbUc


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2011)

[yt]CZ_xL3GusHw[/yt]

[yt]Zi8vJ_lMxQI[/yt]

[yt]55ck8NtSJLQ[/yt]

I get them when I hear a good song.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jul 29, 2011)

I do, but only when listening to epic music.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 29, 2011)

Voodoo gives me chills when I listen to it.


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2011)

Happens when I hear really powerful lyrics.


----------



## Larry (Jul 29, 2011)

I get chills everytime I hear this. [yt]1qecULT01iE[/yt]


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 30, 2011)

Most of Portal 2's OST when hearing headphones.


----------



## Raphael (Jul 30, 2011)

Almost every song by Kelly Bailey in Half LIfe 2.

I got chills when listening to Eminem say "How the fuck could you do this to me? How the FUCK could you do this to me?" in the song Kim, and chills when listening to Hands Held High by Linkin Park when he says "... in the back he handwrote a quote inside, when the rich wage war, it's the poor who die."

Those are the most notable chills I get *every* time I listen to a song.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jul 30, 2011)

I love chills. It takes a special kind of song to trigger them.

At risk of sounding like a tool, I'm going to say the only song that gives me chills every time is certain parts Cradle of Filth's 'Nymphetamine', particularly the intro and and the whisper stanza.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, every time chills, hm

this song, which I found thanks to FAF a while back
[yt]Pj6Q0xRW5bQ[/yt]

Always gives me chills, always makes me tear up.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 30, 2011)

I get it a lot with music. Mostly with calm pretty stuff. Especially with Balmorhea recently.

Balmorhea - If You Only Knew The Rain (2:43 to 3:39 especially)
[video=youtube;1M_QqU-bsKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M_QqU-bsKc[/video]

Balmorhea - Harm And Boon (1:17 huge chills)
[video=youtube;dkyPW0W_mxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkyPW0W_mxU[/video]


Also, if you've ever seen In Bruges:
[video=youtube;EuafmLvoJow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuafmLvoJow[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2011)

Quake 3 Arena's OST will always be adrenaline pumping to me.

[video=youtube;6W34nK7fC0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W34nK7fC0w[/video]



Cyril Daroun said:


> Crappy techno music is not awesome <_<



What? Crappy techno is the greatest.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And you call yourself a furry?


Real furries listen to metal :V


Sollux said:


> What? Crappy techno is the greatest.


Granted, it's better than good techno, but both still suck <_<


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Granted, it's better than good techno, but both still suck <_<



Wait... I... Wh-

Nevermind.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 30, 2011)

It's that magic combination of a good song with good sound quality..


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 1, 2011)

[yt]LpXMnY_t03M[/yt]


----------



## iTails (Aug 1, 2011)

This song gives me chills and a feeling of awesome every time I listen to it.

[video=youtube;nUqId5WpH0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUqId5WpH0o[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2011)

It's happened to me before, but not with any particular type of music.


----------



## Eske (Aug 1, 2011)

The only song to consistently give me chills is Vivaldi's Winter I -- especially around the mid-section and end of the piece.  <3  Amazing music.  

I don't recall ever getting chills while listening to anything but highly symphonic music -- whether it's electronic, metal, or classical.  Usually lack of vocals helps, though a good choir will also give me chills.  c:

Pretty interesting article, but sadly nothing really ground-breaking.  I was hoping for more explanation about _why_ we get chills, because it's kind of a funny thing when you think about it.


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2011)

this song for me is an 18 minute series of chills



Spoiler: agalloch - black lake nidtsang



[yt]zW8VrVoZgVs[/yt]





Eske said:


> Pretty interesting article, but sadly nothing really ground-breaking. I was hoping for more explanation about why we get chills, because it's kind of a funny thing when you think about it.



yeah I'd quite like to know why it happens, I guess it's just a serious emotional response to the music


----------



## Kranda (Aug 1, 2011)

Eske said:


> The only song to consistently give me chills is Vivaldi's Winter I -- especially around the mid-section and end of the piece.  <3  Amazing music.
> 
> I don't recall ever getting chills while listening to anything but highly symphonic music -- whether it's electronic, metal, or classical.  Usually lack of vocals helps, though a good choir will also give me chills.  c:
> 
> Pretty interesting article, but sadly nothing really ground-breaking.  I was hoping for more explanation about _why_ we get chills, because it's kind of a funny thing when you think about it.



Well I've read articles outlining a couple of studies. The general consensus is that it has something to do with dopamine levels. However, the studies were mostly inconclusive because the dopamine levels were not very high and they still don't have any idea why it manifests as a chill and not just a pleasurable feeling.


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> [yt]LpXMnY_t03M[/yt]



Michael W. Smith is the sexiest Christian ever.


----------



## ReibuKoneko (Aug 1, 2011)

There are not many songs that give me chills but the ones I do get chills from those, those are the ones I keep.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

I get chills to this for some strange reason. But i still find it catchy. *shrugs*

[video=youtube;McsWKczU6wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McsWKczU6wc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think I get chills from listening to really good songs. I get excited and tap my foot, or drum with my fingers or something. I have a few songs in a folder that just never get old ^^


----------



## Traven V (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely. Chills, a burst of energy, inspiration, and creation. For me it's mostly in the genres of "Rock" Electronic, Industrial, progressive, metal, alternative, indie, rock etc.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 3, 2011)

this goddamn song + music video

[yt]BXpdmKELE1k[/yt]

crying and chills ;;


----------



## Kranda (Aug 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> this goddamn song + music video
> 
> [yt]BXpdmKELE1k[/yt]
> 
> crying and chills ;;



Ok that was a pretty awesome music video.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;dhUrlRmKk7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhUrlRmKk7U&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL12C3B6D9F30  E4CE2&amp;index=10[/video]
[video=youtube;XzRxO8n3WRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzRxO8n3WRE&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6ED4957447F  A965B&amp;index=89[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 3, 2011)

Every time I hear the violin solo at the end of one of Mozart's violin concerto.  Gosh, these guys are good.


----------



## Hir (Aug 7, 2011)

Spoiler: *shels



[yt]PKiXGXpxZYI[/yt]



this gives me chills


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

the screams in this song give me the chills

[video=youtube;_wScX-ao9ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wScX-ao9ZU[/video]

also like any given song by the paper chase makes me feel physically cold


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

I often get chills when listening to great music. Video game music often does it, like the music from Portal 2:

[video=youtube;gFCKhUgIziU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFCKhUgIziU[/video]

Perche non passi lontana? Si, lontana da scienza.


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

what the fuck is w/ all the portal in this thread i don't understand
like it's pretty cool but it's weird that a lot of people are getting chills from video game music i guess
like the fact that it's happening to this many people is weird


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 17, 2011)

Slend said:


> what the fuck is w/ all the portal in this thread i don't understand
> like it's pretty cool but it's weird that a lot of people are getting chills from video game music i guess
> like the fact that it's happening to this many people is weird



 It's probably because it makes you remember the game and if you got chills when you played the game you probably will have them when you listen to a song from it... (Like in my case nearly every song from FF7 besides that Nobuo Uematsu is an awesome composer.)


   For me I get chills when I listen to mostly calm music. I dont know when I listen to dubstep, metal or any other music it just doesn't happen to me... 

Here are some examples:

[video=youtube;7UODCxAtyDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UODCxAtyDo&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;QrY9eHkXTa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrY9eHkXTa4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2011)

Absolutely.  Bach's _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ gives me serious chills.  Absolutely enrapturing.


----------



## Apex (Aug 17, 2011)

I get chills mainly from freeform tracks with insane melodic breakdowns. Trance sometimes does it for me too, but it's mostly freeform.


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

1 dubstep
2 metal
3 other music
HAHAHAHA
also the chorus of this song gives me chills like a bitch:
[video=youtube;9IAFqHiRVhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IAFqHiRVhY[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Songs referencing Mega Man makin me have chills over here

[yt]72dNF9LEhDE[/yt]

_They will punish me for what he did to you 
But either way it's all my fault, 
'Cause I made the man who laid his hands on you. 
And I would tear him down, but I feel like a dead man 
and what can a dead man do? _


----------



## Slend (Aug 26, 2011)

the singer's vocal performance in this song freaks me out
the most insane screaming i have ever heard
she just screams + screams for like 2 minutes
[video=youtube;Zdt6wtuDDpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdt6wtuDDpg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;3cDBBqE6nsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cDBBqE6nsU&amp;list=PL074D93507B47DD0D&[/video]

Shitstorm in three... two...


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 26, 2011)

The part with the guitar solo from 4:10 to 4:30


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;qEHTTFOwsDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEHTTFOwsDs[/video]

This song always gives me chills, but only at the end. You'll see once you hear it.


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> This happens whenever I listen to an exceptionally awesome song, and it usually happens a lot for me. Music is awesome <3
> Well, good music is awesome. Crappy techno music is not awesome <_<



I'm curious about your taste in music :>



this song gives me chills out the wazoo (or whatever) especially the tempo 2:24 in)

[video=youtube;AiOdZlCOWYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiOdZlCOWYU[/video]


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> The part with the guitar solo from 4:10 to 4:30



Oh god it's raining blood... to... much... awesome...


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Songs referencing Mega Man makin me have chills over here
> 
> [yt]72dNF9LEhDE[/yt]
> 
> ...



I have all of their CD's and a couple of their t-shirts.

I love the Protomen.

Someday I wish to see them live.


----------

